# Mossberg 12 GA. $200



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Mossberg Country Squire Model 600AT 12 GA. pump action shotgun. 30" barrel with fixed full choke. Shoots 2 3/4" and 3" shells. It has a Pheasant engraved on one side of the receiver and quail on the other. $200


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay here's the deal..........$150 :shock: 
This shotgun will make one hell of a Turkey gun for someone. ;-)


----------



## terriejohnston2015 (May 4, 2015)

do you still have this shotgun for sale


----------

